# Sig Sauer P320-Any Good? Get the P227 Instead?



## SFEH45 (Jun 9, 2016)

I've been looking for a .45 caliber handgun with a metal
frame, good capacity, and is available in both full size and carry size models (planning on getting one of each). I found that the Sig Sauer P227 met all of these requirements, and as soon as I was getting ready to track down some used ones I saw the P320. Steel frame, good capacity, available in a full size .45 and will be released in a compact .45 (I'm willing to wait a while), and costs a good bit less than the P227 so I would just go ahead and buy them new. What's not to love? Well, I've been told that it is just and redesigned P250, a gun I didn't here many positives about. Is that accurate? Is this gun just a reworked POS or is it more of an original design than I've heard? I'd appreciate anything helpful anyone has to add on this gun, especially if you think I should just go with the P227 instead.
Thanks.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. The P320 has a polymer frame & it's a striker fired version of the P250. I have the full size P250 in .45 & love it. Some hate the DAO trigger, some don't. It's smooth & light but longer than some prefer.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Im an old traditionalist, and believe any .45 should be all steel, like a Colt, and I say this after being on the
polymer band wagon for about 10 years and ending up NOT liking them that much (although I did hang on to all the ones
I had)....So in the meantime, I have sold ALL my polymers, and have come full circle back to 1911's only and all steel
at that, unless one of the ones I want has an aluminum frame...but that's my 2 cents on the matter. And I did rent a 
320....shot just fine....but NOT for me anymore.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Just to be clear, the P320's trigger is not the DAO trigger of the P250. It's one of the best striker type triggers I've ever experienced! The P227 is a whole different type of handgun. The P320 can be had for under $500, the P227 is significantly more expensive. The P320 is also much lighter than the P227. Is one better than the other? That's up to what you want in a handgun. Personally, I'm not dropping $1000 on an American made Sig.


----------



## TENWOLVES (Feb 7, 2016)

I have two P320's Striker fired guns, and love them, great triggers and light enough to carry all day, the large capacity mag is another plus, they are reliable, accurate and a quality gun, but the thing I really like is that they are ambi friendly as are my P226 and Legion SAO p226 and P938, I shoot steel framed 1911's and like them very much to, and wouldn't give up one of them, I guess what I'm saying, is the p320 is a good choice, and have so many options to re-size the frame and caliber of this gun, at a low price... you cant go wrong, and these guns are shooters, not a bit of trouble with them...


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Colt 1911, Ruger SR1911 & Springfield Armory! jmo


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I own two SIG P320s one of which is a full-size .45 ACP. I bought the P320 .45 NIB with night sights for just under $500. I also own a government model Springfield Armory Model 1911A in .45 ACP so I know how those shoot. My other P320 is a 9mm compact. I don't own a SIG P250 but I have shot them.

Part of the confusion about the "steel frame" of the P320 is that SIG calls the fire control unit (FCU) the "frame". Most of us consider the frame of a pistol to be the receiver, or the thing you hold onto, that receives the magazine and the slide assembly and houses the hammer and trigger action parts. SIG calls the lightweight plastic thing (that most people would call the frame) the "grip module" and it is, indeed, polymer. This modular design is similar to the P250 and the P320 shares the grip assemblies and the magazines of the P250 series.

I agree that the P250 is not a bad pistol if you are looking for a hammer-fired DAO. The trigger pull is long and rather heavy like a real DAO should be, but it is pretty smooth. Many people who disliked the P250 just didn't understand the point of a DAO trigger action. But the P250 also had some real reliability issues when it first came out which seem to have been ironed out by SIG. Another "bad" feature is that the rear sight on the P250 is not a real dove-tailed sight which greatly limits sight change options.

I also agree that the P320 has an excellent striker-fired trigger action. I prefer it to that of the HK VP9 and greatly prefer it to that of any stock Glock or M&P I have shot. I have not shot the Walther PPQ or P99 however. The full-size SIG P320 .45 ACP shoots extremely accurately, and handles the recoil of the .45 ACP round as well as my model 1911 A1 does.

SIG has also created some confusion by initially calling what is now known as the P320 compact the "carry" model. They then applied the "carry" label to a P320 that has the compact length slide and barrel but the full-size grip module. So what is now known as the SIG P320 carry is a shorter length slide on a full-size grip. Is this what you were looking for?

If you want both a full-size P320 and a carry model, you will need to buy two pistols. If you buy a full-size and a carry model P320 .45 both will have the same grip modules and both will use the same magazines. The carry will have a bit shorter slide and barrel. The "carry" models of the P320 seem to be harder to find than the compact, so what you might consider doing is buying a full-sized P320 and a compact. You could use the slide assembly of your compact on the full-sized grip module and have a carry model. The longer magazines of the full-size will work in the compact grip module but they will hang out a bit.

One thing you should be aware of is that despite promises made of across caliber compatibility of the P320 fire control unit (which seems to be the case for the P250) the .45 ACP FCU will not work with 9mm Luger, .40 S&W, or 357 SIG P320 barrels and slide assemblies. You can still swap grip modules and uppers but you must stay within the .45 ACP caliber boundary.


----------

